# Pipes on their heads



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I had to get one of my girls out of the fence again. So I put pipes on their horns. How long so u keep them on?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Basically forever. You can certainly try taking it off every once in a while to see what she will do.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

OK thanks. May have to put some electricity on the fence.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you do electric on the fence, use pvc pipe on her horns, not metal.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

That's what I used. I had to use cane on one of them. Ran out of pipe. Lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

cteague said:


> I had to get one of my girls out of the fence again. So I put pipes on their horns. How long so u keep them on?


I use 3/4" wooden dowels (much more difficult for them to break than PVC pipe), and I leave them on until they rub them off. If they haven't figured out to not stick their heads through the fence by then, I duct tape them on again. If they still don't get it figured out, they have purchased a one way ticket to the sale barn.

ETA: If it helps, I've only had a few who didn't get it figured out.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

cteague said:


> OK thanks. May have to put some electricity on the fence.


You probably don't want to do that. Unless she has been fence trained to know what the electric fence sounds like and means, and depending on your fence, she can get her head through an electrified fence without touching it. If that happens, she is most likely dead unless you are right there to cut the power.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> You probably don't want to do that. Unless she has been fence trained to know what the electric fence sounds like and means, and depending on your fence, she can get her head through an electrified fence without touching it. If that happens, she is most likely dead unless you are right there to cut the power.


Good thinking. Maybe if you put her in a small pen that doesn't have holes to get stuck then put the fence up in there for her to learn. 
But I'm glad ms scamps replied because I had the same plan and I have some who get their heads in trouble from time to time.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

They may just have to sport the pipes then for awhile. I would be done if I came home and found them killed. Either by hanging themselves or if a dog or coyote had got them. I would feel horrible cause I know they would be thinking where is mom. She will help me. And then them die a horrific death. Man tearing up thinking about that. Pipes it is!


----------

